# Truecrypt and 2.6.33! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

I've a problem with Truecrypt 6.3a and the 2.6.33.

Everytime i try to mount my  encrypted windows  truecrypt shows me:

```
gentoo ~ # truecrypt --text --non-interactive --filesystem=ntfs-3g --mount-options=system --fs-options=uid=1000 --password=meinpasswort /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows

Error: Command "fuse" returned error 1.

gentoo ~ # 
```

And i can see in dmesg: 

```
BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 2393a0067 PUD 23939f067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 1

Pid: 3853, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P           2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff8802393a5cc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff88023e394800 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff8802393a5cf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff8802393a5d88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff8802393ef00b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff8802393a5d54

FS:  00007fca1449c720(0000) GS:ffff880028280000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 00000002393a1000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 3853, threadinfo ffff8802393a4000, task ffff88023dc88bc0)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa000fa67 ffff88023e394800 ffffffffa0011d10

<0> ffff8802393a5d28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff8802393a5d18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa000fa67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa000f9a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa000e7e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff8802393a5cc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5fed ]---

process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

NVRM: Xid (0004:00): 6, PE0004

NVRM: Xid (0004:00): 6, PE0004

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 15a5bf067 PUD 16830c067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [#2] PREEMPT SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 2

Pid: 5961, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P      D    2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff880168039cc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff88021677ac00 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff880168039cf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff880168039d88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff88015a54e00b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000004 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff880168039d54

FS:  00007fb6d4151720(0000) GS:ffff880028300000(0000) knlGS:00000000f65b9700

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000015a5be000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 5961, threadinfo ffff880168038000, task ffff880168306fa0)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa000fa67 ffff88021677ac00 ffffffffa0011d10

<0> ffff880168039d28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff880168039d18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa000fa67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa000f9a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa000e7e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff880168039cc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5fee ]---

NVRM: Xid (0004:00): 8, Channel 00000004

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 1534bd067 PUD 153657067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [#3] PREEMPT SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 3

Pid: 22537, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P      D    2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff8801524cdcc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff880216778c00 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff8801524cdcf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff8801524cdd88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff880171d7300b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff8801524cdd54

FS:  00007f1813cc7720(0000) GS:ffff880028380000(0000) knlGS:00000000f74836c0

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000152a66000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 22537, threadinfo ffff8801524cc000, task ffff88016809a340)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa000fa67 ffff880216778c00 ffffffffa0011d10

<0> ffff8801524cdd28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff8801524cdd18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa0011ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa000fa67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa000f9a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa000e7e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff8801524cdcc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5fef ]---

fuse exit

fuse init (API version 7.13)

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

PGD 152bae067 PUD 1683cd067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [#4] PREEMPT SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1/start

CPU 0

Pid: 22584, comm: truecrypt Tainted: P  R   D    2.6.33-gentoo #1 M3N-HT DELUXE/System Product Name

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81212c50>]  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

RSP: 0018:ffff880168237cc8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 000000004ce4854d RBX: ffff8802089db800 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: ffff880168237cf8 RSI: 0000000000000025 RDI: 0000000000000000

RBP: ffff880168237d88 R08: 000000000000002c R09: ffff88016808200b

R10: 000000000000002c R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffff880168237d54

FS:  00007fccc8283720(0000) GS:ffff880028200000(0000) knlGS:00000000f49ffb70

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000152baf000 CR4: 00000000000006b0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process truecrypt (pid: 22584, threadinfo ffff880168236000, task ffff8802002be3e0)

Stack:

 ffffffff81216e1e ffffffffa09e6a67 ffff8802089db800 ffffffffa09e8d10

<0> ffff880168237d28 ffffffff810aea97 ffffffffa09e8ce0 ffffffff81213279

<0> ffff880168237d18 0000000000000000 ffffffffa09e8ce0 ffffffff810aea30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff81216e1e>] ? match_token+0x5e/0x200

 [<ffffffffa09e6a67>] ? fuse_fill_super+0xc7/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810aea97>] ? set_anon_super+0x67/0x110

 [<ffffffff81213279>] ? strlcpy+0x49/0x60

 [<ffffffff810aea30>] ? set_anon_super+0x0/0x110

 [<ffffffffa09e69a0>] ? fuse_fill_super+0x0/0x620 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810afcea>] get_sb_nodev+0x5a/0xa0

 [<ffffffffa09e57e3>] fuse_get_sb+0x13/0x20 [fuse]

 [<ffffffff810af976>] vfs_kern_mount+0x76/0x190

 [<ffffffff810afafd>] do_kern_mount+0x4d/0x120

 [<ffffffff810c87c4>] do_mount+0x2d4/0x880

 [<ffffffff810c8e03>] sys_mount+0x93/0xe0

 [<ffffffff8100242b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 75 11 48 ff c9 84 c0 74 05 48 ff ca 75 dd 31 c0 c9 c3 90 44 38 c0 c9 19 c0 83 c8 01 c3 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <0f> b6 17 55 48 89 f8 48 89 e5 40 38 f2 75 14 eb 18 0f 1f 80 00

RIP  [<ffffffff81212c50>] strchr+0x0/0x30

 RSP <ffff880168237cc8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 486e49ef5c7c5ff0 ]--- 
```

WTF, is wrong with 2.6.33 and how can i fix it?

Help pls.  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Did you try with kernel 2.6.31 or 2.6.32 ?

----------

## Yamakuzure

sys-fs/fuse has kernel_linux USE flag. And if you hadn't emerged sys-fs/ntfs3d with USE="-external-fuse", it will need (and use) it.

However, have you tried with re-emerging ntfs3g (and fuse if needed) after upgrading your kernel?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Did you try with kernel 2.6.31 or 2.6.32 ?

 

<=2.6.32 works fine

>= 2.6.33 doesn't work

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> sys-fs/fuse has kernel_linux USE flag. And if you hadn't emerged sys-fs/ntfs3d with USE="-external-fuse", it will need (and use) it.
> 
> However, have you tried with re-emerging ntfs3g (and fuse if needed) after upgrading your kernel?

 

i re-emerged   truecrypt6.3a, fuse and ntfs3g but the error is still there and i dont use the -external-fuse.

Btw. 2.6.32 and lower works fine with  truecrypt but not 2.6.33  :Sad: 

```
gentoo pycoder # emerge -pv fuse gentoo-sources ntfs3g

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                                ... done!     

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/fuse-2.8.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33  USE="-build -symlink" 64,739 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.3.6  USE="hal -acl -debug -external-fuse -suid" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 64,739 kB

gentoo pycoder # 

```

----------

## d2_racing

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <=2.6.32 works fine
> 
> >= 2.6.33 doesn't work

 

Did you check if there is any bugzilla about that on the web ?

Maybe you are not alone.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> <=2.6.32 works fine
> 
> >= 2.6.33 doesn't work 
> ...

 

Found nothing with google  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe it's time to open a bugzilla on gentoo.org, but I'm sure that maybe it's a upstream problem, like maybe a kernel issue or even this version of truecrypt doesn't work at all what that kernel.

Wait and see.

----------

## Yamakuzure

At least I know that I'll wait on 2.6.33, as truecrypt is essential for my work. Sorry, though, that I couldn't help.

----------

## pdr

I've seen others suggest that after a new kernel (and issues) re-emerging glibc

----------

## root_tux_linux

I dont know why but:

fuse as module = error

fuse as built-in = works

I mark the thread as solved...  :Smile: 

thx guys  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

